# I'm sure I know the answer already



## Can't believe it (Jun 10, 2013)

Just wanted to ask for opinions about my situation but as the title says, I'm sure I know the answer already.
So, here it goes....I'm a 50 year old man that has been married to my wife for almost 23 years now. We had been very happy up until 3 years ago when she started to drift away. There had been some changes to her work situation but nothing else really. Our lives were not exciting but we always saved one day of the week to be together and she seemed to be happy. Work is a very big part of both our lives and we have a good size extended family but no children of our own. We have had our share of difficulties like any normal marriage but now it is much different. It started with her not wearing here wedding rings which bothered me and I said so. That was not enough for her to change it however. The coldness and indifference to me kept creeping in over the months and I am not ashamed to say it was devastating as I very much loved her and always told her so. I finally asked if she loved me any longer and she would not answer. Even telling me that she wanted to leave, that she was unhappy. That we have nothing in common and she has changed. I have continued to been a good husband to her despite the way I have been treated but it has not made a difference. I tried to get her to go to counseling with me but she will have no part of it. Now after 3 years of this we are still living under the same roof, out of financial convenience really. I have tried to ignore her behavior thinking it was perhaps her change of life and it would pass but it has only gotten worse. Intimacy is completely non existent in any form, will not even kiss me goodby in the morning. I don't know what I've done but I know I've been blame for everything, even changing history to make it that way. The hurt she is able to inflict on me has been all but unbearable. I have said to myself there is a limit and I believe it has been the last straw for me. She cares nothing for me, even the most basic considerations are gone. I don't understand how someone could treat their spouse of 23 years like this and live with themselves. I have never laid a hand on her, have never cheated or been abusive in any way but you would think I did all these and more....now I am the one that is void of feelings. As I mentioned, I had reached my limit. It's just that I can't stand being humiliated any longer each time I said I love you and she ignored it while turning and walking out the door....there is only so much a man can take and still have some pride left. So, I am sure most of you believe I am a fool for holding on so long but, I am a man of principle and faith and need to live with my conscious. I have been told by many it is over and now I just need to make myself believe it and figure out how to live with the answer I already know....


----------

